# to be a pharmacist in America



## cathylu (Oct 19, 2010)

Is there anybody knowing about the procedure to be a pharmacist in the USA, especially for a pharmacist working in other countries?


----------



## cathylu (Oct 19, 2010)

*pharmacists examination*

Is there anybody completing the Foreign Pharmacy Graduation Examination Certification (FPGEC) and the North American Pharmacist Licensure Examination (NAPLEX), I am planning this, now beg some information for detail, such as the reference books, et al. Thank you in advance,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Pharmacy is another of those many qualifications that is handled on a state basis in the US. It depends entirely on where in the US you intend to settle.

This link might help: Pharmacist.com | Getting your license
Cheers,
Bev


----------

